# Audi TT Insurance



## Jakeyboyne (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi All,

This may be a useless thread and I'm sure someone will probably have covered it somewhere else, but hey. Audi insurance. My renewal is due shortly and I thought it might be useful for other guys and gals who have their renewal due shortly if other people were to list their insurance company (and hopefully find someone else who can give a better deal)

You know the game ... Usually after weeks of shopping about, you finally settle with the best quote you can get, then 2/3 weeks into the policy someone recommends an insurance company that you've never even heard of who is cheaper then the one you've taken out

Anyway, here goes

Car: Audi TT Quatro 225 1.8
Location: North East (Durham)
Age: 24
No Claims Bonus: 3 years
Best Quote so far: Churchill @ Â£700

I havent been able to find anyone who can beat that, but here's hoping that this thread will turn something up!!

Thanks guys

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

give Adrian Flux a try


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Swiftcover.com saved me Â£487


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This will take up your morning. I went with Noel Dazely - mod friendly too :wink:

http://www.adrianflux.co.uk/
http://www.bell.co.uk/
http://www.directline.co.uk/
http://www.firstalternative.com/
http://www.swiftcover.com/
http://www.ckinsurance.co.uk/
http://www.competition-car-insurance.co.uk/
http://www.elephant.co.uk/
https://www.firebond.co.uk/default.aspx
http://www.frizzell.co.uk/main/services/product_1
http://www.greenlightinsurance.com/
http://www.noeldazely.co.uk/
http://www.privilege.com/
http://www.tescofinance.com/personal/fi ... /index.jsp


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't forget Elephant


----------



## eod-andy-TTR225 (Jul 11, 2005)

ok
male
43
devon
ttr 225
elephant .co .uk
fully comp
Â£267


----------



## gday2uk (Oct 27, 2005)

male (+ wife additional driver)
both 25
hampshire
ttc 225
fully comp
full protected ncd
Â£460

Admiral :!:


----------



## Mikejb (Nov 5, 2005)

225 TTR
male
20
0 No claims bonus
Near Manchester
CTR TooGood (insurance brokers)
Â£1500


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> Don't forget Elephant


Because Elephants never for get :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

John-H said:


> This will take up your morning. I went with Noel Dazely - mod friendly too :wink:
> 
> http://www.adrianflux.co.uk/
> http://www.bell.co.uk/
> ...


 :lol:

Very thorough work!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> give Adrian Flux a try


Forgot to say they are mod friendly and you get a TTOC discount


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

interesting seeing the mention of swiftcover.co.uk again.

I never bothered with a quote because their website quotes this..



> *Vehicles we can't cover *
> If main driver or spouse is not registered keeper & owner.
> Worth more than Â£60,000.
> Normally kept in N Ireland, Channel Islands, Isle of Man or outside the UK.
> ...


so how are people doing with mods?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Adrian Flux and greenlight were cheapest for me, within Â£10 of each other

but excesses were much higher, and they wouldnt cover factory fit sat nav over Â£400 or Â£500, but were unlimited mileage and like for like on mods iirc

Priveledge were most reasonable being Â£60 more expensive than cheapest, but with cheaper excess, and still being Â£200 quid cheaper than my renewal without even trying to price match!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I've just renewed today with Admiral

Male
33
W7 London
Editor-TV Production
TTC 225 2002 (Â£17000)
Parked on driveway
Fully Comp
Protected NCB (10yrs)
Business Class 1
Limited 9000miles

Admiral Â£728 with Â£250 excess + Â£100 (voluntary)

This was Â£450 better than my so called broker!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The prices of insurance will differ depending on age, location, NCD, age/vale of car. for what its worth mine is Â£650 due 1st Jan.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> The prices of insurance will differ depending on age, location, NCD, age/vale of car. for what its worth mine is Â£650 due 1st Jan.


and occupation, try being a student, it adds about a grand on mine 

new years resolution: ringing round ins compaies, i'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## chriz1000 (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone had any good experiences with modded cars? Mines had a lot done to it and running at 290BHP, Tesco were the only people I could find to insure me at Â£2300 a year with 3 years no claims and no convictions. The annoying thing is an unmodified 225 would have cost me Â£750 with Churchill! (Iâ€™m 22 if that makes a difference) Anyone have any ideas where I can get some cheaper insurance? Iâ€™ve tried Adrian Flux and about 10 other companies and no one else would insure me


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

290 bhp? what you done?

try Insurance Factory, good for young and mods


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Try First Alternative they seem to specialise in high performance and unusual.
I have 2 of my cars with them and they were by far the best.
Mt ttr is Â£289 with No Claims Protected,Â£250 Excess for my wife and myself in Hertfordshire.
regards malc


----------

